# Bad to remove fan leaves a week before harvest?



## noncents (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm 7 weeks today into flower white widow and have been flushing my hydro tanks for a week now with plain water. Would it be bad to remove all the larger fan leave at this point to maximize light to lower buds and force the plant to drain itself of whats left in the rest of leaves?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Feb 24, 2009)

I mean you can if you really want to but really its not gonna do that much difference this late in the game ya know. If you would've trimmed the big leaves that were covering bud spots earlier than ya. As for now you can do what you like you can't really mess her up to bad this stage of the game ya know? Got any pics?


----------



## noncents (Feb 24, 2009)

No pics sorry 
But thanks for the advice


----------



## DeweyKox (Feb 25, 2009)

I say yes. I did and mine got mold where I cut the plant. Must have had some drainage and created it. Its a lesson I learned today! It took out about 30% of my cola!


----------



## Xan2 (Feb 25, 2009)

Remove them anyway, let the last bit of energy get into the buds.


----------



## sandmonkey (Feb 25, 2009)

Xan2 said:


> Remove them anyway, let the last bit of energy get into the buds.


and where do you think that energy is coming from?

it's stored in the leaves. Hence towards the end of its life, the leaves will naturally yellow and die off. 

Plucking them off is depriving the buds of all that stored energy.


----------



## MrBaker (Feb 25, 2009)

Leave the leaves. They will fall off when they are ready. The leaves are needed to make the plant "run". Leaves are the "out" door for water transport, and its where energy molecules are synthesized (not stored, mostly. Carbs are stored in fruits, and sometimes roots). 

It should be noted that when leaves turn yellow naturally, the plant is sucking back in all the chemicals and stuff it needs from the leaf before it discards that structure. In cannabis' case, those chems and nutrients that got pulled from the leaf went into the bud. In trees, it just sorta helps the tree live through the winter.


----------



## DRGreyMind (Feb 25, 2009)

leave the leaves, like someone has already said, the leaves are the part of the plant that absorbs the energy from the light.


----------



## South Texas (Feb 25, 2009)

Taking fan leaves, topping, etc. causes stress..... BS. If you have healthy soil, and just take a coupe every 3 or 4 days, the plant will get the more sun & increase bud size & weight. Mother Nature uses Grass Hoppers to do the fan leaf removal. I start taking fan leaves when plant is 1 ft' tall. I have no problem.


----------



## mannurse801 (Feb 25, 2009)

Leave the leaves.... As one metioned, he got "mold" where he cut... possible a bacterial infection.... Leave the Leaves..


----------



## South Texas (Feb 25, 2009)

What does leaving the leaves have to do with mold? Nothing. He just said he cut off molded shit to save the plant, because his nutes & climates was wrong, which has jack to do with removing fan leaves. Yes, max the light by taking leaves, & top the tips. Make tea out of whole ground corn meal, & that will kill mold, but you still need a healthy growing climate.


----------



## mannurse801 (Feb 25, 2009)

By cutting the leaves, you are exposing sensitive flesh which is prone to disease. The fan leaves provide energy to the plant to maximize bud production... To take them off, you are taking away the energy stores that are used by the buds in later life.... They die off for a reason... the plant is using up the last bit of energy in them, and when it is done with them, they will fall off. By letting them falloff, you are ensuring that the stem won't have an open wound as it is ready to come off. To do it prematurely, you are wounding the plant, putting it at risk for infection of many types...


----------



## Mash30 (Nov 25, 2015)

Ive just trimmed mine so will tell u in a week or two.


----------



## EastCoastGenetics420 (Nov 25, 2015)

I pull off all the leaves 3 days before harvest. to make for easier trimming. and to allow them to heal before I chop as u don't want that hay smell. but tahts just me


----------



## chuck estevez (Nov 25, 2015)

LOL


----------



## Bugeye (Nov 25, 2015)

I heard the leaves are full of toxins and poisons. You got to cut them out like a cancer before the toxins go to the buds. For sure. If not, your bud will smoke like cyanide and you will die, alone.


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 25, 2015)

EastCoastGenetics420 said:


> I pull off all the leaves 3 days before harvest. to make for easier trimming. and to allow them to heal before I chop as u don't want that hay smell. but tahts just me


I hate the hay smell.... Thanks for the tip


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 25, 2015)

noncents said:


> I'm 7 weeks today into flower white widow and have been flushing my hydro tanks for a week now with plain water. Would it be bad to remove all the larger fan leave at this point to maximize light to lower buds and force the plant to drain itself of whats left in the rest of leaves?


Shoulda done it in week 6


----------



## bird mcbride (Nov 25, 2015)

Hang 'em upside down for five or six years and everything should be peachy


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 25, 2015)

How are you guys pulling all those leaves a week before harvest? Wouldn't that set your harvest back another week?


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 25, 2015)

SPLFreak808 said:


> How are you guys pulling all those leaves a week before harvest? Wouldn't that set your harvest back another week?


You know that's bs, right?.... Cutting leaves off is always a bad idea for an inexperienced grower

Cut all the fan leaves off a week before harvest and your plant is gonna stop..... Throws into shock and it starts to die.... Gives the buds a look of being done w the color change but not that last swell.... It would take a month for it to actually finish and prolly throw nanners

There is something to be said about nutrients being used up tho..... I grow organic and plan my soil so its wore out at the end and I have to feed.... Because it cures easier\quicker and smoother than plants that are dark ......

And I did read a post not long ago about those stored nutrients in the leaves being the cause of late flower nanners 

But I dunno.... I'm high ..... Don't know you tho and I wouldn't want ya falling into some kinda nonsense while I have a laugh w chuckles


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 25, 2015)

woody333333 said:


> You know that's bs, right?.... Cutting leaves off is always a bad idea for an inexperienced grower
> 
> Cut all the fan leaves off a week before harvest and your plant is gonna stop..... Throws into shock and it starts to die.... Gives the buds a look of being done w the color change but not that last swell.... It would take a month for it to actually finish and prolly throw nanners
> 
> ...


what do you mean? i was pretty much saying, how the fuck can one pull the fan leaves off a week before harvest when it will NOT be done a week after pulling the fan leaves. its just fucking retarded and they are basically harvesting early low potency bud. ive tried every fucking defoliation method and it just FUCKS the quality big time lol.


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 25, 2015)

SPLFreak808 said:


> what do you mean? i was pretty much saying, how the fuck can one pull the fan leaves off a week before harvest when it will NOT be done a week after pulling the fan leaves. its just fucking retarded and they are basically harvesting early low potency bud. ive tried every fucking defoliation method and it just FUCKS the quality big time lol.


What do you mean, what do I mean?.... Defoliation is retarded.... Glad you're not


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 25, 2015)

woody333333 said:


> What do you mean, what do I mean?.... Defoliation is retarded.... Glad you're not


lol i guess i didn't make it clear that i was against it.


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 25, 2015)

SPLFreak808 said:


> lol i guess i didn't make it clear that i was against it.


Should be.... It's retarded.... So is the new member that drug this up from 09 ( I suspect chuckles of sock pupetry)


----------



## chuck estevez (Nov 26, 2015)

woody333333 said:


> Should be.... It's retarded.... So is the new member that drug this up from 09 ( I suspect chuckles of sock pupetry)


all I did was LOL and nothing more. I only have puppets when they put me on restriction, and i come up with way better names.


----------



## Mash30 (Nov 26, 2015)

Woodys in a shit mood.only asked a question n he starts calling people retards!


----------



## chuck estevez (Nov 26, 2015)

Mash30 said:


> Woodys in a shit mood.only asked a question n he starts calling people retards!


you dug up a thread from 09 and one about pulling leaves off, I'm thinking woody is on the right track.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 26, 2015)

I's pull off all the leaves, not just the yellow fan thingies. While I'm at it I'd snip off all the hairy sticky fat things at the ends of the stems and I'd leave nothing but bare stems left, just pretty green stems, no leaves, no coca colas, nada.


----------



## bird mcbride (Nov 26, 2015)

dannyboy602 said:


> I's pull off all the leaves, not just the yellow fan thingies. While I'm at it I'd snip off all the hairy sticky fat things at the ends of the stems and I'd leave nothing but bare stems left, just pretty green stems, no leaves, no coca colas, nada.


This is exactly what I do with 'em but I toss the stem away.


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 26, 2015)

Mash30 said:


> Woodys in a shit mood.only asked a question n he starts calling people retards!


You can think its a shit mood or think I'm an asshole if you like........ I only called you a retard because I care..... I would like you and the rest of the retards to start pulling pounds ..... The more we grow the closer we get to legalization


----------



## Brisk (Sep 23, 2020)

I heard removing all buds at harvest and mailing to me and keeping the leaves forces very potent leaves.


----------



## DrAnvil (Sep 23, 2020)

Yes,I also heard if people remove buds and mail them to my house,that does wonders for me!


----------



## Dewayne001 (Sep 26, 2020)

I would only suggest cutting leaves this late into flowering if they have mold or mildew and only for that reason to keep from spreading but if you can cure it without cutting I would advise tht


----------

